# Hoya fungii



## Junglejewel (Sep 14, 2020)

This is a first time bloomer for me. Question for anyone that grow hoya’s. Have you ever seen a peduncle growing off of another peduncle?? I’ve never seen this, and I have many species that bloom prolifically.


----------



## SouthPark (Oct 13, 2020)

Nice pic! Worth seeing! The extra layer that popped out from the main bunch is nice. Also, the interesting geometry for various flowers - in that some have a pattern of 4 points for both the outer portion and inner portion, while some have 5 points for both outer and inner portions.

Also interesting how the english language is ridiculous in that outer has one 't', while inner has two 'n'. Those 'geniuses' should fix it up.

True ...... not an orchid photo though!


----------



## Tlynnt66 (Oct 14, 2020)

Hello! Very nice Hoya; I absolutely love that sweet, floral scent it gives off in the sun.
I've seen this in my hoyas before, but all I can really attribute it to is excess nutrients; the "extras" from the bloom could be a useful, productive way to use those excess nutrients. I use a pretty strong fertilizer mix from repotme, and I see a lot of odd things like this in some of my specimens in the college conservatory I run. I even had an African Violet that produced new bloom stalks right out of the original ones!


----------



## Junglejewel (Oct 14, 2020)

Tlynnt66 said:


> Hello! Very nice Hoya; I absolutely love that sweet, floral scent it gives off in the sun.
> I've seen this in my hoyas before, but all I can really attribute it to is excess nutrients; the "extras" from the bloom could be a useful, productive way to use those excess nutrients. I use a pretty strong fertilizer mix from repotme, and I see a lot of odd things like this in some of my specimens in the college conservatory I run. I even had an African Violet that produced new bloom stalks right out of the original ones!


Hi there! That’s very interesting! Thank you. All the species of Hoya I have only smell at night, except for my Hoya lacunosa. As far as excess nutrients, I’ve been lazy with the Hoyas this year, as it’s been a hectic year for sure! That being said, I’ve only fertilized them once this year in the beginning of the summer with miracle grow. I live in a region where my summers average between 95-105 from May until late October, and in this heat, they grow so damn fast!!! And to literally see the tendrils pick themselves up in the air and drop over to the other side like a live octopus, is insane to behold!! Haha I love them for sure! My Lacunosa has over 50 peduncles it flowers over and over, and my ds-70 has over 30! Also, It’s very nice to meet you!


----------



## Junglejewel (Oct 14, 2020)

SouthPark said:


> Nice pic! Worth seeing! The extra layer that popped out from the main bunch is nice. Also, the interesting geometry for various flowers - in that some have a pattern of 4 points for both the outer portion and inner portion, while some have 5 points for both outer and inner portions.
> 
> Also interesting how the english language is ridiculous in that outer has one 't', while inner has two 'n'. Those 'geniuses' should fix it up.
> 
> True ...... not an orchid photo though!


It’s definitely something I’ve never seen and a sight to behold for sure!! Interesting observation on the flower patterns and number of points on the stars! I didn’t notice that! Good eye!


----------



## BrucherT (Oct 15, 2020)

SouthPark said:


> Nice pic! Worth seeing! The extra layer that popped out from the main bunch is nice. Also, the interesting geometry for various flowers - in that some have a pattern of 4 points for both the outer portion and inner portion, while some have 5 points for both outer and inner portions.
> 
> Also interesting how the english language is ridiculous in that outer has one 't', while inner has two 'n'. Those 'geniuses' should fix it up.
> 
> True ...... not an orchid photo though!


The double consonant is required by the short vowel; I don’t make the rules....


----------



## SouthPark (Oct 15, 2020)

BrucherT said:


> The double consonant is required by the short vowel; I don’t make the rules....



I know ..... not your fault at all BT. Thanks for mentioning that rule. I didn't know about that one before hahaha. Seriously didn't know. Although, interesting there are always exceptions .... eg. 'focus'


----------



## BrucherT (Oct 16, 2020)

SouthPark said:


> I know ..... not your fault at all BT. Thanks for mentioning that rule. I didn't know about that one before hahaha. Seriously didn't know. Although, interesting there are always exceptions .... eg. 'focus'


Oh it makes no SENSE whatsoever; it’s English!


----------



## Junglejewel (Oct 16, 2020)

BrucherT said:


> Oh it makes no SENSE whatsoever; it’s English!


English is a Germanic language


----------

